# Any advice please ?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi there ladies

I hope you're all doing ok xx

I don't know if anyone knows much about immunes.. but after 2 failed IVF cycles.. one with a top grade blastocyst I have been looking into possible causes.. and so have tried to persuade my doctor to do some testing...  she won't test for NK Cells.. or Karotyping(chromosomes) but she will do Cortisol, Prolactin etc and clotting, lupus Immunoglobins G, A & M (KR3)

Does this make sense to anybody about being level 1 immunes...? so if there are any issues with these I'd need to get the NK cells done? are they level 2 does anyone please know? 

Also.... I come on my period on test day.... both ivf cycles.. it's odd how my body seems to wait until that time.... has anyobody else experienced this.. I'm wondering if my mind is holding it off or something.. and then I get a negative  and something releases ! I probably sound mad !  Also both times I got cramping from about day 3 onwards.. that's why I could have sworn it was implanting..  as I had cramps all day and night on day 3... then they got less but carried on...  has anyone experienced any of this and had advice from their consultant about it? I have so many questions for my follow up.. ! I just hope he can answer them !

Thank you so much xxx

Sorry if I sound confused ! I think I'm just desperate for some answers!


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Your GP seems to be doing the standard tests. They can't do NK cells as this is a specilism and you have to got to certain clinics and pay privately. Karyotyping is often not done by the NHS now because it so rarely comes back with anything (less than 1 in 10, and of those it's usually something of no significance) although there are always those of us who like to buck the trend   Having said that, as you haven't had miscarriages or chemical pregnancies some Drs wouldn't recommend it.

You can have blood NK cells done with people like Dr Gorgy (London) or uterine NK cells done via a biopsy of the womb lining with Prof Quenby and Brosens (Coventry). dr Gs test is expensive, I don't know how much but the prices are on his website. The uNK test at Coventry is £360 and also acts as a scratch so it's worth doing in the 3 months before you have another cycle, and they will also give you a free second biopsy/scratch. They will also do scans in pregnancy if they find raised uNKs.

Your period starting is common, or it could be that you aren't absorbing the progesterone and need a higher dose or a different method (e.g. Injectible) but your consultant should be able to advise you. It is sometimes the case that ladies have chemical pregnancies, but unless you have hcg blood tests, or used sensitive hpts during the 2ww you wouldnt know this.

I would recommend you read Agates Immunes FAQ on the Immunes section, and also Agates guide to learning from your failed cycle (also in the Immunes section) as she will probably have explained all of that a lot better than I have  

Xxx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

thank you so much huni xxx


----------

